# The Oaks show june 25th



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone going and setting up? I'd like to set up and sell some roaches or thousand.


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Ill be there with my buddy that sold me my dragons. I will have the following:

Pink Springs
Black Springs
Tropical Springs
Striped isos
Java Moss
Water Sprite
Turkish Gliders
Hydei

And of course the main reason im going is to sell off some roaches

deals for anyone from dendroboard

But going rate with be 
$20- 150 mixed
$40- 400 mixed

Breeder started
10 females
30 males
40 mixed sizes
10 large
$40

other quantities available


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry D. Buzzati, not hydei.


----------

